# a pic of me



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

just another of me - im staying all mysterious for now 



badgirl1.bmp


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

there is nothing there?


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

is that better ?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

nice red knickers


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

It worked - 

Sorry bout the jpg one - dont know why it wouldnt upload

Why thank you - they are hubbies favourites - he buys them from LaSenza for me


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

couldnt get the first one to work it might just be me though. second one is good from what i can make out. kep up the good work.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

both good angles loving it. shame about the first one

who is that in your avatar?

like that too


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

it's badgirl isn't it?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i must add i do like too


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

it is badgirl, and i belive she is 5 months pregnant in it!! impressive!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

that is, very good indeed


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

6 months, don't you guys read anything? tut tut

And badgirl, have you actually got any pictures of yourself with some clothes on?  I mean, all these guys are thinking your wardrobe is lacking


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

yes loads - heh -but I thought you would like that one!

Thanks for the compliments too


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh, you make us all out to perverts now eh? thanks for that


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i like girls who's wardrobes lack


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i like that avatar and damn girl, you be fine!

brave girl too alot of testosterone around these boards for them type of piccies, but i am not complaining, more to come!


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

Robin - i brave a lot of test at home too -  I am used to handling big boys


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

is bad girl insanity?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

that's what i thought when BadGirl had the same avatar as Insanity


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I had the same avatar as Insanity also. They only had 6 to choose from.  I dont think they are the same.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

oh yeah, didn't that u could choose an avatar in the "user cp" thing.


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

im not insanity - Lorian kindly did my avatar for me -

I picked the sniper cat because it was a pussy with attitude


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

oh bad girl i really like you, you are going to make this board so much more interesting! 

more pics to come i certainly hope, because your hubbys favourite underwear are not just his favourite anymore 

lol


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

I can see why you call your self bad girl.... Yes you are! 

Who needs test jabs with pics like that ha ha! 

Take care and don't take no **** from us boys.

Predator


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

take care, god ur such a kiss ass!

shes married didn't you hear your attempts are in vain!


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

Happily married too 

But still I can tease you boys cant i ?


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Married........ That's never stopped me before! 

Quote! "Oh bad girl I really like you"..... "More pics to come I hope". Hmmm, I see you're playing it cool! Ha ha ha 

Keep up the teasing then!!

Predator


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking very sexy, badgirl!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Insanity said:


> 6 months, don't you guys read anything? tut tut
> 
> And badgirl, have you actually got any pictures of yourself with some clothes on?  I mean, all these guys are thinking your wardrobe is lacking


i thought Badgirl said 8 months in a post somewhere


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

The avatar pic is me 6 months pregnant.

and my boy is now 8 months old -

please pay attention boys !

or I wont play anymore -lol

The pics I have just posted are post pregancy -as you can tell my hair is shorter now -


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

god damn please don't tease anymore!

wait do! 

and married wouldn't usually stop me but hubby sounds like a big fella anyway more pics to come i hope


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

You tell them badgirl, I have to keep them in line with their poor spelling and grammar, but I didn't think I had to stretch myself that far...it's borderline playschool (kindergarten for you yanks) stuff


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> You tell them badgirl, I have to keep them in line with their poor spelling and grammar, but I didn't think I had to stretch myself that far...it's borderline playschool (kindergarten for you yanks) stuff


Hey thanks for the compliment. I am a grade higher than the UK blokes. 

Hey bad girl, how did you get that name?  Is there somthing that you are not telling us. 

Hey Insanity I can tell by your posts that you are post cycle.


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

I got my name by being a ..... Bad Girl 

And thanks for the offer insanity but I am more than capably of handling these boys - although they would probably enjoy that too much !

just to let you know I have more than underwear in my wardrobe


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I would say the camera guy likes the back shots best.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hehe, well spotted wings


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, like the camera man is the only one enjoying the view!! 

Hey Bad girl, I've gotta ask, is your geezer on this forum or what?

Predator


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

BadGirl said:


> ....And thanks for the offer insanity but I am more than capably of handling these boys - although they would probably enjoy that too much !


I didn't offer anything  so what you thanking me for?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> I didn't offer anything


She meant the forum in general.


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

predator: he is banned - he has his hands full with his forums - I get to play here - although I let him read (cant stop him he is bigger than me)

Actually he prefers front shots being more of a boob guy but well he wont let me post those - cant think why


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

But if he did let you post them, you wouldn't post them anyway  , so that arguement is out the window


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Don't be too sure Insanity, she is "Bad Girl". 

So what's the answer BG? 

So your guy is banned........ Looks like you have found your own playground! I'll meet you behind the bike sheds later. 

It's good you're up for giggle and not offended, plus your guy seems pretty cool about it.

Predator


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

look but no touching Mr P - lol 

you see what he is like in real life - oh dear, he gets given more phone numbers and dinner invites than any man I have every known - so I have to be allowed a little fun - and well you guys sound like that 

maybe I will get some front shots for you - maybe I wont


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

where's the pictures of the front half???? that's all we really care to see


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

LOL, Hey I'm happy just for the peak.

You gotta luv Miami, he does know how to put the point across but that's not to say us boyz don't enjoy the back view! 

Predator


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh you mean more like this one then ?










?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

damn badgirl u've had ur vitamins!!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Holy sh1t! Nice set of fun bags sweetheart! 

I gues that was taken shortly after giving birth? Looks like you're in the hospital and you have short hair!?

Predator


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

Well - yes it was a day or so later - so im a little enhanced for you -

Im not small anyhows tho - I do indeed take my vitamins


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Predator said:


> Holy sh1t! Nice set of fun bags sweetheart!


Indeed


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

I think Paul should start a new section where the girls can add daily pics and we vote for the winner. We can call it 'Totty Of The Day'!? 

Predator


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

thats not all i wanted to see, but i guess that will have to do for now...

when men on the board post pics they get all types of grief to take their shirt off and show their chest...i think it should be the same for the ladies...


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

BadGirl said:


> predator: he is banned - he has his hands full with his forums - I get to play here - although I let him read (cant stop him he is bigger than me)


who is he then? I know lots of people on lots of forums, PM me if you don't want to say on the forum... I'm dead nosey me 

Right you lift weights, post some posing pics! where's the muscles!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

Nice pyjamas, but just a minute, how did you manage to mess up that photo? It doesn't appear to be focused on anything...well, unless you wanted a picture of your neck!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Nice pyjamas, but just a minute, how did you manage to mess up that photo? It doesn't appear to be focused on anything...well, unless you wanted a picture of your neck!


I quess the hubby just like the T and A.  Cant blame him. Nice rack. You look like you have a 500lb bench.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

winger said:


> I quess the hubby just like the T and A.  Cant blame him. Nice rack. You look like you have a 500lb bench.


Yeah, she has a rack you could mount a server in...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Linux or xp2003?  I got this one. The answer is both.


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

DAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nice and juicy

how come I never meet women like you : (

lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Cos you go to the wrong places son...


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

lol, ok, where are the right places then?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Depends where you live  ask badgirl what kind of places she hangs out in


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

I live in south manchester, quite close to you.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Manchester? thats pretty good for women, and they're pretty easy, Leeds is top though around here, plenty of fit women there, I think by the looks of panthro comments about women basically avoiding the big guys, that looks scary, cos I'm going on another cycle, and this time I'm getting BIG, so that might be the end of women for me too  But apparently Cheater2k is rolling it in, and he's about as big as panthro!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

cheater isnt 270lbs is he?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Nope, but weight is not a reflection of size  , he's bigger than you, trust me, he bloody fcuking huge!


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

see Tuc - you need to get yourself an education - all the nice girls go to Uni you know.



I have been known to go to the gym too - maybe you should get a good look around when you have finished lifting heavy things


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

BadGirl said:


> I have been known to go to the gym too - maybe you should get a good look around when you have finished lifting heavy things


That is funny.  Explain things.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Yeah, go to fitness first, loads of women there, mostly overweight mingers, but theres some real babes, it's hard to concentrate with them around, so I have to train my d1ck until they go...


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

BadGirl said:


> see Tuc - you need to get yourself an education - all the nice girls go to Uni you know.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been known to go to the gym too - maybe you should get a good look around when you have finished lifting heavy things


lol, I am off to uni in september, so hopefully will ne getting amongst some 18 year old totty 

and I go to a david lloyd gym so there are loads of attractive women, but none who train hard or don't have their heads firmly up their own backsides


----------



## BadGirl (Apr 21, 2004)

I was 18 year old totty once !

Tuc - tip from a girlie - dont go for the drop dead georgeous stunna type - go for the plainer mate.

LOL

Often they turn out to be much much hotter by far - if you know what I mean


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

No, I don't, although I find the drop dead gorgeous ones don't turn me on as much as the plain ones though, no idea why, I just go for fit or women that make me think, hmm...she looks a right dirty whore, lets check her out, you know what I mean


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

are the the fit looking ones the same as the plain ones but with sexy clothes one.


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

BadGirl said:


> I was 18 year old totty once !
> 
> Tuc - tip from a girlie - dont go for the drop dead georgeous stunna type - go for the plainer mate.
> 
> ...


yeah I know all that crap lol, I have spent three years whoring myself out at uni already lol

what I am after is a nice girl (preferably into lifting) to have a relationship with (did I just say that lol, I am getting old)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Sneak down on ladies night (a lot of gyms have them), stick on a frock and that


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Set the bar low and make it a numbers game.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

I can't view the pics, any chance of posting them again?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Pete said:


> I can't view the pics, any chance of posting them again?


The second one you can view.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

oh yeah ,it's working now. hmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi badgirl and everyone else,

I've just joined the forum and have seen the pics that badgirl has posted.

Congrats for having the baby badgirl.

Will you be putting more images of yourself up, as you become more slender and toned due to your visits at the gym?

Praetorian,


----------

